# They don't put your grades on your EMT Patch....



## MedicPrincess (Feb 8, 2005)

but that isn't going to stop me from doing my happy dance.  

A week ago, I was lamenting about my then 100 average had been blown by a 98 on a vocabulary quiz.  That was before the final last night.

"Omigod!"  "What the Hell was THAT!?!" and "Thank GOD I only need a XX% (insert any percentage here) to pass, I think i barely got that!"  Were probably the three most common things said as we walked out of the class to wait for our grade.

I have a decent base knowledge, having been a CFR for 2 years before entering the EMT class and easily, last nights EMT 1 final - covering chapters 1-12 - was in the top 3 hardest test I have ever taken. 

So finally, one by one, we take the "dead man walking" trek, up the stairs and back into the class room to get our grades.  And one by one, we come back out, all doing variations of our happy dance.

75 is a C.  You have to have that as your class average. to pass and go onto EMT 2.  People were going up saying "I only need a 55 to have a 75 class average."  People were coming out going "Damn!! I made a 58!  But I PASS THIS CLASS!"  And these were people I considered as easily knowing the stuff!  

Finally I got my knees to stop quivering long enough to take my "dead man walking" walk.  At that point not one single person who walked into the class had actually passed the final its self.

When I walked in, our three instructors were lined up at the table.  As I walked in one of them said "Finally."  Yep, I almost turned and ran.  Almost threw up.  Had big ole tears coming to my eyes.  Step forward.  Give them my grade sheet.  First two write my first two grades in.  Then the head instructor, takes my final, big deep breath, shakes his head, and writes in my grade.  Then all serious like flips it over and gives it back to me.   I could hardly pick it up I was shaking so bad.  Turn it over  and........*84 on the final....92 for a class average!!!!!!*

My knees actually gave way.  One of our instrutors gets up, grabs a chair, and asks if I am all right.  I respond with "Your and A$$hole, you know that?"  Laughter.  "Why do you say that?"  "Give me my real grade.  Stop playing damn jokes.  This isn't funny.  Its my life your f-ing with."  More laughter.  And more.  And more.  About this time I realized he wasn't screwing with me.  OOOPS!!  "Hey guys, sorry about the A-hole thing......really.....ummmm......"  And I do know when to make my exit.

So they may not put your grades on your EMT patch, but it sure as hell feels good to be only one of 2 people who finished EMT 1 with a B for my average (1 point away from an A!!!)


----------



## 40sCutest (Feb 8, 2005)

Well aren't you just the little over acheiver? Congratulations!

Even with all of my trails and tribulations in EMT school I passed with the 2nd highest grade. The highest was a nursing student. And just so everyone remembers I was the 2nd youngest in the class!   

Congratulations again!!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 8, 2005)

Your EMT class sounds just like my First Responder class.  Now, granted, our instructor wasn't the best.  It seemed like he just didn't care.  And he was the county medical director.

Everyone did great on the practicals, but when it came to the written test, everybody stunk.  Really bad too.  The good thing was that if over half the class missed a question then that question was thrown out.  I think that's the only reason why we all passed.  But we did and that's all that matters.  I feel that real knowledge is learned on the streets and that's where I picked up most of mine.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh, and congratulations!!


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 8, 2005)

congratulations


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 8, 2005)

We had to wait for the State to mail us our grades... If you pass you got your card with your grades printed on the back of the certificate (you detach your card to carry and keep the certificate with the grades at home).  If you fail they call you up to reschedule.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 8, 2005)

When I took the NR, I found out on-line before I found out in the mail that I had passed.  When I took the WA exam, I received my card in the mail the day before the local EMS office e-mailed me to let me know I had passed.

Congrats on passing.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks guys.  This wasn't the NR, yet.  Just EMT 1.  The first 12 chapters.  First 4 weeks.  Still have 14 weeks, EMT 2, EMT 3, and special topics in emerg. med to go.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Feb 8 2005, 01:07 PM
> * Thanks guys.  This wasn't the NR, yet.  Just EMT 1.  The first 12 chapters.  First 4 weeks.  Still have 14 weeks, EMT 2, EMT 3, and special topics in emerg. med to go. *


 They're messing with your head like that this early in the class?!?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh yes.  The instructor gave one guy and Incomplete because he didn't have everything printed off for last nights class.  He has to come back for the next EMT 1 class to finish.  That is in SEPTEMBER!!

His reasoning is "If he can't trust us to print off a simple piece of paper and have it there on time, what makes him believe we can be trusted to remember the steps for basic patient assessment when it really counts?"

It may not be right, but he has been doing it for 15 years and so far the pass rate on the NR/State for his classes stands at like 89%.

As long as that many are passing, it will stay like that.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 8, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!     





Not to brag, I was top of my EMT class os I know how it feels!


----------



## Jon (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 8 2005, 06:21 PM
> *    Congratulations!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too, me too...


Jon


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 8, 2005)

First off... A BIG CONGRATS is in order!!!!!    :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol: 

Next, I have to share that I believe (not to seem like I am bragging) that I carry ONE of the highest grades right now in my class.  We just tested tonight.  I carry a class average of 96% right now. I am very proud of myself, because I truly feel that this is my calling. My husband and family are all excited and proud for me.


Anyways, I had to give my CONGRATS because I know exactly how you feel.  It's great!!!

Keep up the good and hard work. You are obviously doing something right.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks.  Really.  It was funny, some how I missed the phone call for the "Big Study Session" (read: at a bar, getting drunk) on Saturday.  

So in class, before the test, I was like "Hey, yea, thanks for the phone call about the study session.  Really apprieciate it."

After the test, when every single person at that study session scored between 50-77, I was like...

"Really, no need to call.  I'm good.  You guys keep studying together.  Please, forget me next time too..."

Yep, sure glad I didn't get trashed over the weekend.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Feb 8 2005, 04:09 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Feb 8 2005, 04:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@Feb 8 2005, 01:07 PM
> * Thanks guys. This wasn't the NR, yet. Just EMT 1. The first 12 chapters. First 4 weeks. Still have 14 weeks, EMT 2, EMT 3, and special topics in emerg. med to go. *


They're messing with your head like that this early in the class?!? [/b][/quote]
 wow... they waited until my practicals to screw with me... :blink:


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 11, 2005)

You were lucky then Para...my instructors lived for screwing with us.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 11, 2005)

Must be those Florida Bred Instructors wing nut.  Mine actually told us in class the other night, They always go straight for the knees in the beginning and they don't accept no f-ing whining because when we get to the NR they aren't going to take it either.  And this is how they can be sure they are putting out the best students they can.  If we can pass the class with what they throw at us, then we can pass the NR.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 11, 2005)

It must be, we got the same speech, almost verbatum. lol


----------



## Jon (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 11 2005, 09:42 AM
> * It must be, we got the same speech, almost verbatum. lol *


 that seems to be my schools attitude.


Jon


----------



## Phridae (Feb 11, 2005)

I needed a 70 to pass the state test. 
I got a 72. I felt like crap. I thought I was smarter that that.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 11, 2005)

For me I think the class was just not taught well enough.

Our classes were 4 hours long.  The first two were out of the books, the last two were all practicals.  Back then I could ABC, BP, Resp., Pulse and backboard someone in my sleep.  Ask me what this or that part of the body was and I was all  :unsure: .  Now that I'm older (28 now, was 20/21 when I went through the class) and have a more appreciation for the work I'd like to go through First Responder school again.  

One day, maybe one day.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 11, 2005)

My EMT instructor came in the first day and said, "I don't give a @#$% wether or not you pass this class. I will give you everything you need and all of the instruction you need to pass it. Further than that its up to you to study and practice. If you dont do this for yourselves then I don't want you on a rig with me anyway which is exactly why I do not care if you pass this class." Or something to that effect...


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow, my class was nothing like any of yours.  It was pretty easy, and 32 out of 33 passed.  Then again I'm used to torture (working 14 hour days for several months out of the year) so maybe I was just numb to it.  I dunno...


----------

